# Deworming schedule for new kids??



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

What do you all do for deworming your kids? I think I read somewhere to wait until they are 1 month old. Is that right? What kind of dewormer do you all use on your babies?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The doc just gave me valbazen for the three week old and her momma.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If your kids are raised in kid pens, without their dams than they don't have access to adult worms. Adult worms in our area Rose are blood sucking, and Valbazen is not going to do it for you. Kids raised with moms who have adult worms in their system will die if only wormed with Valbazen. 1cc per 10 pounds given orally will treat tapeworms, not even anything you worm adult does for, and it is fine for liverfluke, lungworms and some strongides....not worms kids get. Adult goats and kids that live with adults need to be wormed with Cydectin.

Because kids are raised in kid pens here, I do use Valbazen on mine because the only worm of any consideration for my kids is tapeworms, they fill the gut and just like overgrainging, irriatates the gut and causes enterotoxemia...so my kids get wormed with Valbazen at 3 and 6 weeks. 9 weeks and 12 weeks with Cydectin then fecaled monthly from that period on. This is also when they are getting cocci treatment and also 6 and 9 weeks is when we give their CD&T shots. Vicki


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

I was wondering about worming kids as well... I just gave the CDT shots but wasn't sure what treatments to give the kids that are 1 and 2 months......


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Adult goats and kids that live with adults need to be wormed with Cydectin.


This is very true for this area. My dam-raised Boer kids get wormed with Cydectin at 1-2 months(depending on the weather, if its really cold still, I don't worm till two months, if its getting onto spring or a warm winter, I worm at one month). Of course the does get wormed with Cydectin too.

My bottle raised dairy kids get their first worming with Valbazen for tapes at 1-2 months(again, depending on the weather), then they get Cydectin for later wormings.

Valbazen here does nothing for worming *except* get tapeworms. So be aware of that and watch for signs of anemia and wormload if *just* worming with valbazen.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I too use cydectin for my kids. (even though my kids are in kid pens, not with moms) simply because I KNOW the cydectin works well for me. I keep a bottle of valbazen around, but only use it for tapes. 
susie, mo. ozarks


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, if you use Cydectin, how much do you use? Aslo, why? Just wondering. Everyone has such different worm problems, I was just wondering why you use the cydectin. Thanks for your help. Also does anyone do a Cocci (prevenative) treatment? If so please explain.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm on the other side of this fence. Keep that Cydectin away from my place...far away. That's the last wormer. No more are in development. I don't want to ever have to go to it and find that it has already been diminished by premature use. Not that it's likely ivermectin is ever going to become ineffective for me, using FAMACHA.

Sweet Goats, cocci and worms are the same everywhere, and arise under the same spectrum of conditions. The presentation or degree of the problems people have is due to management conditions. So treatment must be tailored to the operation.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Jim S. said:


> I'm on the other side of this fence. Keep that Cydectin away from my place...far away. That's the last wormer. No more are in development. I don't want to ever have to go to it and find that it has already been diminished by premature use. Not that it's likely ivermectin is ever going to become ineffective for me, using FAMACHA.


I did say "this is very true for *this* area"......  Ivermectin doesn't work here, and neither does Valbazen. Cydectin works and works *well*. I too use the anemia test to determine when to worm. I usually worm twice a year. The only time the goats get wormer across the board is when they freshen. All does get wormed the day or the day after they kid. Its not worth waiting to see *if* they need it at that stressful time of year. If something else still works for you, use it! It just doesn't here.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Jim is correct, if Ivermectin is working for you in your area, fine keep using it but know it is working. Cydectin is not the last wormer for my farm because we moved to it before we saw more resistance to Ivermectin, I can also go back to levamisole.

I don't rely on Famancha because it's worming at salvage. The goat has anemia before you worm, so she is declining in heatlh, giving less milk and needs time to improve her condtion to be bred. With dairy goats who are milking all year, pregnant for alot of the lactation and being shown, we can't worm at salvage. Vicki


----------

